

Ask HN: If the world were to end 2 years from now, what would you do? - nutanc

Would you still be working on what you are working on now. If not, are you sure you are doing the right thing now?
======
elssar
Well that depends.

How many people know about it - is it a secret that only I know or a few
select people know about, or is it common knowledge.

Is it inevitable or can something be done to stop it or mitigate it's effect?
And if something can be done, can I help?

And finally, does the world ending mean that end of all Earthly life? No Moon
or Mars base, or one or more spaceships with humans on them.

------
hellotoby
If I knew that the world would end in 2 years the last thing I would be doing
is working.

I would spend that time with family and loved ones.

~~~
nutanc
But would you do that for 2 years. You would need to do something else too I
guess. What if you did not have enough savings for 2 years. You would need to
work. But what kind of work would be available?

------
sharkweek
Inevitable world ending? I'd join the 300 Club --
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_Club>

------
rorrr
I would try and prevent it.

If it's inevitable, I would relax and enjoy life as much as I can. The problem
is, everyone would, and we would run out of food/water/fun pretty quickly.

